# My sweet snuggly babies.



## laauren (Mar 8, 2013)

Haven (the yawning girl) and Seymore, our little snuggle boy.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute! Is the smaller dog an IG or JRT?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello there welcome to the forum. You can barely see your smaller dog he's hiding.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> How cute! Is the smaller dog an IG or JRT?


He's an IG! I read her other post 

They are both so cute! Looks like they sure do love each other


----------

